# '09 Burton Custom Vs. '10 Burton Custom



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I just purchased a '09 Burton Custom at the end of the season at a great price. Haven't ridden it yet so i could still return it. Any info on changes for the '10 Custom? Should I return and wait for the new one? Any cool upgrades to new edition?

Down side of the '10 is the Rainbow Coalition Graphics-

seriously who designs these thigns.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the 2010 burton custom v rocker will be one of the sickest sticks to ever come out of Vermont. i like the new graphics though, there not that bad. a nice shakeup from the latest ones..


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

haha ye i dont like the graphics either, 09 are my fave graphics ever on a board i nearly both one just for the graphics. 

id keep this one, i tought theres going to be a diffrance.
it might be just a tad lighter or sumthing like that, if it was somting big we would have heard it by now. 
it not gonna be somthing wort returning a really nice board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

that looks pretty steezy to me...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

*...*

Wide looks better than the Reg. What is the deal with the purple and the pink? they have some 5th grade girl designing the boards over there?:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

i find the v-rocker graphics ok actually, espeacially the one a "5th grade girl" designd. think those look pretty sick. still like this year better tho


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i like em, i would definetly say 2010 v rocker will be somethin worth waiting for..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

well if you got your board for the $250 sale, you probably can ride it, and sell it next year for about the same price


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't care who rides it and how awesome the reviews are... I would never trust EST... looking forward to demo-ing a rocker tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

where did you find those scans of the catalog i wanna take a peek at next years goodies!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

google, or transworld has real pics of everything..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

the custom will be burtons first rocker, wont it?

South of the North: 2010 Lib Tech Preview: Box Scratcher

a few previews


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

13rian said:


> the custom will be burtons first rocker, wont it?
> 
> South of the North: 2010 Lib Tech Preview: Box Scratcher
> 
> a few previews


they had 2 rockers this year (hero, lipstick)and three 0 cambered boards with spoon tips( fix, clash, condom)

and a rocker camber with the fish...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm glad I got my 56 in 09. red and blue neon swirls on a black board. great graphics.

the 2010 customs are probably the ugliest boards i have ever seen. Whatever graphic designer hack burton employed for them should be fired on the spot. They look like they were designed for southpark. Hideous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

*---*

Ok first things first, no graphic even compares to the Ride DH/DFC 06 edition, not even close.
And those est bindings look like the shit, that'll be the future of binding technology; every boaqrd in 10 years will have them.
And I'm either getting the custom or the custom v rocker, not sure, what does everyone else think?
Or maybe I'll wait to demo it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> I don't care who rides it and how awesome the reviews are... I would never trust EST... looking forward to demo-ing a rocker tho.


those were my exact words when i was purchasing my 09 custom x. I never had a prob with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

hahaha Oooh, so you like them?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ryanblinkguy said:


> hahaha Oooh, so you like them?


do i like what? the board or the EST?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

ryanblinkguy said:


> Ok first things first, no graphic even compares to the Ride DH/DFC 06 edition, not even close.
> And those est bindings look like the shit, that'll be the future of binding technology; every boaqrd in 10 years will have them.
> And I'm either getting the custom or the custom v rocker, not sure, what does everyone else think?
> Or maybe I'll wait to demo it.


definitely a v rocker...i ride a custom and i demoed a v rocker....
now im kicking my own ass for getting the regular cambered custom....i love the v rocker but im aldy all tapped out on budget =(
________
Live Sex Webshows


----------

